# هدية خاصة رقم( Pmp (1:-ملخص رائع لادارة المشاريع ولشهادة Pmp



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (21 يونيو 2007)

iهدية لزملائي الأحباء ومتأكد سوف تدعون لي وخاصة الراغبين في الحصول على شهادة PMP ,ltd] g[ldu hguhlgdk fhglahvdu pj

ومفيد لجميع العاملين بادارة المشاريع حتى والذين امضو عشرين عام


----------



## bolbol (21 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز أولاً شكراً لمساهمتك ولكن لي بعض التعليقات
حيث أن ال 
Develop Project Charter
و
Develop Preliminary Project Scope Statement
يكونوا في ال 
initiation 
وليس في 
planning
فقبل أن أبدأ في ما لا أعرفه أود أن أعرف من أين حصلت عليه حتى لا نتعلم شيء خطأ
وإن كان في المحصلة مجهود رائع


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (22 يونيو 2007)

يبدو انك لم تقرأ الملخص جيدا ولم تطلع على كتاب Mpbok
اطلع على الكتاب وبعدين تفهم 


على العموم ما قلته ليس موجود في الملخص والملخص فقط للذين سبق ان قرأو كتاب Pmbockوترى مصدر المعلومات موجود في الملخص ياذكي


----------



## bolbol (23 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز أولاً أنا لم أقصد أي إهانة
ثانياً : أنا أدرس الكورس الآن الخاص بالشهادة ( PMP ) وبالتالي بأحاول أجمع كل الmaterials الموجودة وعندما وجدت ما قمت بوضعه فرحت للغاية لأنها بمثابة STUDY NOTES حتى وجدت الجزئية التي تكلمت عنها في رضي على مشاركة حضرتك
ثالثاً : الكتاب الذي تتكلم عنه وتطالبني أن أقرأه إسمه PMBOK وهو إختصار لـ
Project management body of knowledge
وعلى فكرة الكلام اللي أن قلته ده من الكتاب وبالتحديد من الإصدار الثالث لسنة 2004
والذي أقوله موجود في الصفحة 4 والتي فيها الجدول التالي
Process Project Phase Key Deliverables
ثم ما هو موضوع الذكي هذا هل هذا الإسلوب يليق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (23 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 

يبدو انك فهمت نص في الملخص بالخطأ

وعلى العموم
هو صحيح ان Charter
, perilimanary scope of work 
العمليتين اللتان في مجموعة عمليات Initition Group Process
ولكنهم ايضا احد العمليات في العنصر المعرفي المسمى ب Integration
وايضا هم Input لعملية Project Planning Development

اتمنى ان ايكون الموضوع واضح الان .........أقرأ الملخص تراه مطابق واذا كان فيه اي خطأ ارجو الاشارة اليه بالتحديد


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء...

اولا اشكر الاخ مهندس مشاريع الطاقة على هديته الرائعه والمفيده
ثانيا اشكر الاخ الكريم بلبل على اكتشافه للخطأ الموجود في الجدول، والذي اعتبر ان عملية تطوير وثيقة المشروع وعملية تطوير مجال المشروع الابتدائي من ضمن مراحل التخطيط والاصح وكما ذكر الاخ مهندس المشاريع انهما من ضمن المرحلة الابتدائية، وهما يعدان مخرجان مهمين من المرحلة الابتدائية يبنى عليها عمليات التخطيط.

النقاش جميل وان كان به بعض الحدة، ولكن يفضل ان تكون الحده بعيده عن الاشخاص 

في انتظار الهدية رقم 2 اخي مهندس مشاريع الطاقة ، كما اتمنى كل التوفيق للاخ بلبل لاجتياز الاختبار بنجاح


----------



## mos (23 يونيو 2007)

لايوجد ما أستدعى الحدة ولاهى أخلاقيات ال 
pmi
بالتوفيق..


----------



## albiladi (23 يونيو 2007)

قد يكون من المناسب أن يتم التأكيد من قبل الأخ / المشرف على جميع الأعضاء أن الاختلاف و النقاش يكون بلغة علمية فلنحافظ على أن تكون لغة حوارنا راقية .


----------



## الزعيم2000 (24 يونيو 2007)

نحن لا نتصيد الأخطاء لبعض 
أرجو من جميع الأخوة المشاركين أن تكون النية كذلك ولا حرج أبدا من تقويم بعضنا البعض بأخلاق النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
أشكر جميع المشاركين و لكن لابد أن ننتقى ألفاظنا حتى لا نثير حفيظة الناس وينفلب الموضوع إلى الإنتصار للنفس فقط بدون مراعاة المصلحة العامة.
هذا من حرصى على المظهر والجوهر لهذا الملتفى العظيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 يونيو 2007)

ارجوا من الجميع التوقف تماما عن الحديث عن مسألة الخلاف، والتعقيب على المعلومة
فالذي حصل انتهى ولا ينبغي علينا الخوض فيه مجددا .. فقد كانت الآراء اعلاه كافية ووافية لتنبيه العضوين الكريمين وايضا كانت نقطة نظام تفيد جميع الاعضاء بهذا الملتقى .. فجزى الله خير كل من شارك وساهم في تلطيف الجو والتذكير بحقوق الملتقى على اعضاءه

والان في انتظار التعليق والتعقيب على المعلومة والمعلومة فقط .. وما خرج عن ذلك سوف يحذف


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (25 يونيو 2007)

والله حرام صديتو نفسي ........... والله عندي الكثير من الملخصات والدراسات المفيدة التي حصلت عليها بعد بحث طويل أثناء تحضيري لشهادة Pmp ( والتي الحمدلله حصلت عليها) وكنت ناوي اقدمها لزملائي على شكل هدايا وفي هذا المنتدى اللي له الفضل علي ولكن اعذروني اصبح الكل يردد بوجود خطأ بدون حتى يحدد الخطأ بالنص 
أتمنى لجميع الاخوة الزملاء التوفيق والملخص جيد ولايوجد به خطأ ومن المواقع المعتمدة ولكن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم مهندس مشاريع الطاقة ...

لا غنى لنا عتك وعن توجيهاتك وخبرتك .. فأنت واحد من من يضيء في هذا الملتقى .. ولا غنى لنا عن هداياك الجميلة والنافعه.

ثانيا بالنسبة للخطأ "الذي هو بتقديري الشخصي وبمعرفتي المتواضعه في هذا المجال " هو كما يلي في الصور التالية والماخوذه من الملخص المفيد تماما.

في الملخص ذكر ان عملية تطوير وثيقة المشروع وعملية تطوير مجال المشروع الابتدائي من ضمن مراحل التخطيط



​
والاصح من وجهة نظري التالي



​
اعيد واكرر اننا في انتظار هداياك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## magda (26 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر
على المجهود المميز


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (27 يونيو 2007)

كلامك صحيح مئة في المئة لو كان العنوان في العمود Group Process ولكن العنوان هو Project Phase وترى فيه فرق بينهم لانه يمكن تقسيم حياة المشروع الى الاتي الى المراحل التالية 
1- تخطيط 
2- تنفيذ 
3- تحكم 
4- أنهاء المشروع 
بحيث ان مرحلة التخطيط تشمل (group Inititon Processes ) و(group Planning Processes

بان مراحل حياة المشروع يمكن تحديدها حسب الشركة المنفذة للمشروع وpmbok
لم تحدد مراحل معينة للمشروع لاتباعها ولكن حدد مجموعة العمليات Group Processes 
وهي خمسة كالتالي :-
1- Initition
2-planning
3- Execuision
4- Monitring And Control
5- Closed
وللمعلومية انproject Integration هو احد المعارف التسعة التي محدده في Pmbok
اتمنى الموضوع واضح كما قرأته انا من ناشر هذا الملخص
المهم الخطأ وارد وعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذرا


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (27 يونيو 2007)

*هدية 2/ اذا كنت مصر على حضور اختبار pmp*

هذه الهدية لاحبابي وزملائي في هذا الموقع واللذين يريدون الحصول على شهادة pmp وباسهل الطرق .

بس تكفون ادعولي واذا فيه خظأ في الملخص اشتكوني على الدكتور /ابو صالح والا اقول اطردوني من المنتدى


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (27 يونيو 2007)

*هدية 3/ ملخص عن الجودة للي ناوين خوض اختبار Pmp*

والله عشان خاطر الزملاء في المنتدى والدكتور العزيز /ابو صالح 

بس لنكان فيه خطأ اشتكوني على الدكتور


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الهديتان 2 & 3 وبالتوفيق لك في حياتك العلمية والعملية. ولا يفوتني أن اشكرك على الهدية رقم 1 أيضاً.
وياريت لو عندك أي اختبار تجريبي ممكن ان استفاد منه لو سمحت.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله كل هدية احسن من سابقتها في انتظار المزيد ... بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وزادك رفعة

الملخص قيد القراءه ...


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع ... ان شاء الله بعد صدور هذه الملخاص نتوقع عدد جيد من الاعضاء المهتمين بالاختبار بأن يتجاوزوه قريبا ان شاء الله

في انتظار هدايا اكثر .. وكطلب شخصي ابحث عن تفصيل لمرحلة انهاء المشروع closing وعمليات او خطوات انهاء المشروع


----------



## agaa (28 يونيو 2007)

تحية طبية لك على ما تقدمة للأعضاء


----------



## maseer (28 يونيو 2007)

هدية رائعة الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## albiladi (29 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bnrasheek (29 يونيو 2007)

جعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## Mr. Data (29 يونيو 2007)

مجهو رائع

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mr. Data (29 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله في الجميع 

مجهود طيب تشكرون عليه


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (29 يونيو 2007)

Welcome Mr.Data
And thanks, but I have quistion for you only . what is the different between Data and information? 

Please if you have answer


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (29 يونيو 2007)

والله موجود عدة اختبارات تجريبية ؟ لكن حسب Pmp ممنوع فضح اشئلة Pmp ,والا يسحبو منك الشهادة ولكن انشاءالله سوف اضع بعض الاسئلة في موضوع لوحده ....والله يستر ...


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (3 يوليو 2007)

سبحان الله ، الإخوان " صدوا " نفسك !

طيب وينك يا كريم يوم إني أرسل لك رسالة قبل حوالي خمسة أشهر ، و تعطيني أشكل !

و أرسل لك معايدة ، و كمان أشكل !

و أرسل لك عتاب ، و كمان اشكل !

مع العلم إنك طلبت مني طلب قبل طلبي في رسالة خاصة و رديت عليك بسرعة و بطلبك !


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (3 يوليو 2007)

ابو ريم 
والله انك عزيز وغالي وخاصة انك زميل 
وتراني رديت عليك بس الظاهر انت تهتم بردود البعض بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس تراني مستعد بحق عرب (خروف سليق ) ومع وجيه الرجال اللي بالمنتدى ؟؟؟؟
والا اقول انت احكم وانا راضي بحكمك ؟؟؟


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (4 يوليو 2007)

الأخ " الغالي " مهندس مشاريع طاقة .. اعذر لي تسرعي و انفعالي .

يبدو إني فهمت خطا .. 

ظنيت إن اللي امامي يبي يلتزم بأبسط أصول اللياقة و الأدب و هي الرد ..

لكن يبدو إن المصلحة و الأنانية هي المسيطرة هذي الأيام .

اسمحوا لي يا إخوان ، ضيعت وقتكم و ضيعت وقتي مع ناس ما تستاهل ..


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (4 يوليو 2007)

ابو ريم .....ويش هالكلام 
تراك فهمتني غلط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وترى حكم العرب مايزعل
على العموم أنا أسف واوعدك انا بانسحب من كامل المنتدى لانك انت الأحق بالبقاء في المنتدى 
وانت صاحب معروف علي ............... 
ارجو السموحة من جميع الاخوان والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الاخ الغالى مهندس مشاريع الطاقة والاخ الغالى ابو ريم كلنا عارفين انكم اخوات وكل شخص يريد الخير والعلم والمعرفة للاخر وكل منكم يحب اخيه فى الله لانكم ملتقى واحد (مثل المؤمنين فى توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد الواحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعت له سائر الاعضاء ..) جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر ارسالك اخى الكريم مهندس مشاريع الطاقة بهدية لنا اليوم وانتظر مشاركات الاخ الكريم ابو ريم


----------



## Mohammad.Tafech (16 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## مستشار خطوط جوية (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

بانتظار جديدك


----------



## زياد سيد (16 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يبارك فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (17 أغسطس 2007)

والله يا أخى أنا أصبحت أبحث عن مشركاتك لانها فعلاً قيمة
جزاك الله عن خدماتك كل الخير وأدعو الله أن يرفع قدرك ويزيد من مشاركاتك القيمة وفى إنتظار المزيد


----------



## بهاءالدين (18 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## shartooh (18 أغسطس 2007)

رهيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب شكر


----------



## ام نورا (18 أغسطس 2007)

هون الله عليك الصعاب وسهل عليك دروب الخير في الدنيا والاخرة 
رائع ان تفكر في التهوين على اخوانك في المنتدى وان تخرج بفكرة الملخص 
الملخص قيد القراءة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لهذاالنقاش الأخوي الذي يثري الموضوع . وفقكم الله.


----------



## وليد رجب (9 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الحمد لله انا حصلت على pmp من اسبوع تقريبا
اتشرف بقبول اى طلب او مساعده للاعضاء الاعزاء


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (17 سبتمبر 2007)

انت كلك كرم مهندس مشاريع طاقه بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد
بان ليس هناك ضريبة تدفع للحكام العرب 
نظير ه>ه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو يزن العسيري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع جدا.


----------



## bradoine (25 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام شكرا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## arch_hleem (4 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks very much for the usefull topic ....


----------



## arch_hleem (4 نوفمبر 2007)

very good effort .... and we waiting more from u ....


----------



## ياسر العبد (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على الهدية الرائعة


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (22 أغسطس 2008)

أخى وليد 
أطلب منك النصيحه حيث أننى أتممت دورة التجهيز لإمتحان pmp تجدنى مشتت فى كم الكتب الهائل الموجود على الملتقى أو الذى حصلت عليه من بعض الزملاء فما هى نصيحتك بالنسبه لإسلوب المذاكره وهل تعدد الكتب مطلوب أم التركيز على مصادر بعينها هو المطلوب وما هى الكتب التى تنصح بالرجوع اليها .........مع قبول التحيه و الشكر 
والتهنئه على الشهاده


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير علي المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohamad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك خيرا ملف ممتاز


----------



## بانثير (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا*

شكرا ياباشا
و يارب يوفقنا


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (24 مايو 2010)

كتيييييييييييير ممتاز


----------



## Jordan079 (24 مايو 2010)

هل هذا متوافق مع الاصدار الجديد pmpbok 4 ????


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (25 مايو 2010)

it is the same for construction management but in microsot company


----------



## قلم معماري (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بسيونى شهاب (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك:14:


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (9 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
بورك لك في وقتك وجهدك


----------



## استاذدكتور/اسامة (9 يونيو 2011)

ان الاداب العلمية تستدعى منا النقاش الموضوعى وبلغة تعبر عنا كمثقفين قبل ان نكون متخصصين فى مجال ما وبالتالى فان من الامانة العلمية فى النقاش حفظ مراكزنا الادبية والمعنوية ففى النهاية يجب ان ندرك ان الخلاف فى الرأى لايفسد للود قضية لذا فاننا نناشد جميع الاخوة الاعضاء والزوار بوضع هذا فى اعتبارهم والله تعالى هو الموفق الى ما فيه الخير والرشاد00 مع خالص تحياتنا وتقديرنا0000


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bander0565 (20 فبراير 2012)

يااخوان مساكم الله بالخير المقصود خير وسلامه والله ابد انا احمل من المؤهل الدراسي دبلوم التقنية المعمارية وارغب في تكملت الدراسة بس انا عندي تخوف من ادارة المشاريع وفي النهاية اود من جنابكم المساعده على تسهيل هذه المادة والله يرعاكم


----------



## nofal (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmad Alzahrani (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أستاذنا .. معلومات مخلصة وفيدة جدا .. خطوات رائعه لتجاوز مراحل كبيرة في التحضير للإمتحان 

في إنتظار جديدك


----------

